# How to Ensure Internet Security on Linux Mint 8



## mannuforall (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, all I'm a new user to Linux and using Linux Mint 8. I want to ask you that how to ensure the security on internet. For exp on mails, online shopping, etc. Do I need any firewall or internet security suit or what to do for maximum security while online. Plz assist as I'm newbie to Linux.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think mint have a firewall inbuilt. Linux is 99.9% free from viruses so need to fear from keyloggers, spyware, autodialers, worms, viruses, trojans etc. Its safe !!


----------



## mannuforall (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not worry about virus, but online security is my tension. How to know if anyone trying to hack or something like that. The inbuilt firewall doesn't have options like a firewall in windows. Its just enable.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ i think u r the ucweb modder

don worry buddy linux is 100% safer than u thought as win

dont use unsecure wifi-as they are unencrypted for transfers and can be tracked in any os


----------



## mannuforall (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes you're right, I'm also Super Mod in UC official forum and country coordinator for UC Co. 
And I'm not using wifi, usingr BSNL broadband.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 14, 2010)

Security depends upon the user mostly. Even Windows is also secure if the user is good enough to sense any threats and knows howto tackle any problem regarding security but for that 3rd party apps are needed. For now, always check the source code before running a script / application. Also, only install applications from your distribution's official repositories and very trusted sources. Dont just go for anything as being a newbie makes you prone to troubles as people land up in troubles due to curiosity, however linux is much more secure than windows.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 15, 2010)

One should follow the Internet Banking guideline like using url and not links to logon to the sites; security certificates (non-IE browsers my give false alarms for some Indian bank sites). Personal firewall may be neccessary, i dont use it because i cant seem to understand it.


----------

